# JDBC2-Treiber für Interbase Datenbank?



## Guest (11. Aug 2005)

Mein Treiber unterstützt JDBC 2 nicht! Habe eine Interbase DB. Was kann ich tun, dass JDBC 2 unterstützt wird. Brauche ich dafür einen anderen interclient? Oder von was hängt das ab?

Danke

_L-ectron-X hat den Titel angepasst._


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Aug 2005)

der muss ja uralt sein 

http://developers.sun.com/product/jdbc/drivers


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort,

nur hilft sie mir nicht wirklich weiter. 
Ich habe Interbase 6.5 mit Interclient 2.5.
Für diese Version bräuchte ich einen neueren JCBC-Treiber. Den kann ich aber nicht finden, da nur mehr von der neuen Interbase Variante 7.5 die Rede ist. Für diese müsste ich dann wieder bezahlen. 

Was ich nicht finde, und ich habe wirklich lange danach gesucht, ist, ob es überhaupt einen neueren JDBC Treiber (interclient) gibt. Einen hätte ich gefunden, da hat aber das Protokoll zu Interbase nicht gepasst. - Gut dass Windows die Systemwiederherstellung hat.

Wie komm ich nun zu einen besseren JDBC Treiber für Interbase 6.5?

Danke


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Aug 2005)

frag beim hersteller nach, per email


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2005)

Danke

habe ich gemacht. Hätte ja sein können, dass du vielleicht noch eine Idee hättest.

Danke für dein Hilfe


----------

